# Japanese anime



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Do we have any fans of Japanese anime on here? I like it but haven't watched that much and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations as there is so much of it about. I have Netflixs and there's loads on there. I've started to watch some Afro Samurai and I am enjoying that.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fullmetal alchemist
and Death notes

Both are well worth watching.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Used to be into them loads when they first came out. Got plenty on VHS stored in garage.

3x3 Eyes
Chôjin densetsu Urotsukidôji
Appleseed


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers for the suggestions. I'll see if I can get them :thumb:


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 24, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop - A group of bounty hunters who each have their own dark pasts. Seems episodic, but there are bits and pieces that start to tie the story together. 

Azumanga Daioh - A lighthearted, cute, and hilarious slice of life show about the daily lives of 6 high school girls. If you don't like this show you are probably missing a soul.

Haibane Renmei - A slow paced show about a mysterious afterlife like world.

Initial D - A show about drifting. Turn your brain off and enjoy the races.

Hajime No Ippo - Hajime, a kid bullied at school, becomes a boxer.

FLCL - I don't even know, but it's only 6 episodes. Insanity with a rockin soundtrack.

Excel Saga - Non stop parody insanity.

Voices Of A Distant Star - Short movie, produced entirely by Makoto Shinikai on his PowerMac G4. A girl joins the space army and her boyfriend is left behind on Earth. They keep in touch via cell, and the farther out in space she goes, the longer the wait between messages becomes.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Anything Studio Ghibli.

I have most of the collection.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great recommendations. Going to start to try and hunt some out. Should keep me going for a while :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Akira
My Neighbour Totoro
Ghosts In The Shell
Perfect Blue


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If you look at the IMDB Top250 films ever Spirited Away is no.44

That and Howls moving castle are 2 fantastic films in my opinion.

http://www.imdb.com/chart/top

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245429/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0347149/


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Loads to watch on these sites :thumb:

www.animeblogz.com

www.onepieceofbleach.com


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Then you have to express your 'moe' by getting your car done...:lol:
It's call "itasha" (cars decorated with characters)

Japs are mad for it, I took these when I was in Tokyo, I got chatting to a bunch of lads and they took me to the car park in Akihabara where they all hang-out.
Japan is such a cool place, the Japanese are bonkers.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a follower or anything but I remember Fist of the North Star, still love that movie now but not found it on DVD, still got a VHS copy somewhere.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Not a follower or anything but I remember Fist of the North Star, still love that movie now but not found it on DVD, still got a VHS copy somewhere.


Here you go http://www.up1.co.uk/Details/N1022


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just visit forbidden planet and indulge your geek side and browse the anime


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

If you have an Android device, download Anime Tube.
LOADS available


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Cyber city odeo 808 ... Last time I checked the three episodes are on youtube


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Death notes, Claymore and Highschool of the Dead are all worth a watch


----------

